# MN roofer in TX



## bourbs (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey, everyone, my name is Phil, a licensed MN roofer, who has driven all the way to Houston in hopes of being able to subcontract my one crew of four (on stand-by in MN) out to an honest Texan GC at a fair rate. We have our own tools and are very reliable. Hoping to work until the end of April. Anyone one reading this who is a GC or knows of one, my phone # is (651)239 9378 and e-mail is [email protected]. Thanks! Phil


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

An honest GC? They have those in Texas?

You have a better shot of getting work with the Easter Bunny than an Honest GC here in New Jersey.

Honest GC :laughing:


Seriously tho, good luck in your quest for work.


----------



## roof-lover (Nov 2, 2008)

I feel exactly the same way.
When you look into the eyes of a GC, you are looking into the eyes of a criminal.

They want you to be state licensed, have workmanscomp and general liability.
But they do not want you to pay your taxes,WC,GL.
They say they can't afford that.
Joe-blow says he can do it for "this much".

"This much" is always lower than the actual legal cost of doing business with NO overhead and no profit.
Sure, i am able to make a profit if i dont pay my taxes, WC,GL.
When i show any GC that it is impossible to pay for the WC,GL with their wage and still make overhead and profit---none of them care.

So i classify ALL of them as criminals.

In my opinion, A GC should not have authority to install a roof.
When a GC puts a roof on your house. You can guarantee that it will be a piece of crap because he chose the cheapest roofer he could find. period.

And if a GC wants you to give an estimate for a project?
You charge them. Tell them, you will take the amount off the price if you get the job.
All the GC is looking for is the cheapest price.
Are you the cheapest price?

Phil, i would look for your own work!
Dont expect any GC to give it to you.

Good Luck!!


----------



## bourbs (Jan 13, 2009)

Unfortunately you need a permanent office in Texas to be able to general contract out in the state, so my MN license doesn't qualify. Being that I only intend to work here until winter passes in MN I'll have to subcontract.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to this forum Bourbs.

I wish you luck at finding the right party to work for.

Try the nation-wide storm chasers that sprouted roots in Texas and see what their pay rates are.

Ed


----------

